

Simple contact form generator in pure HTML - HenrikJen
http://flipmail.co

======
degenerate
I have a few friends with static sites that will LOVE this. It's hard to
explain to them that they can't just "put" a form on their site, they need
some sort of back-end code to "process" the form. This solves their problems,
so good work.

